# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Hàng TBI MOTION Đài Loan chính hãng 100

## baongocgl

Mọi Người cần em hỗ trợ thì Alo em nhá 0933 859 465

----------


## mactech

bác báo thử giúp em 2 cây vitme vào chỗ kín xem được không ạ?2 cây vitme 32 bước 5, dài 3200mm, tiện gối và ren. 
có kèm 2 con chạy DFU32-05. Cám ơn.

----------

